# SAGE Salt HD



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

Kinda funny, but the description sounds like just about every rod they have released since the RPLX with exception of the color and price.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Sheesh, bet it tastes just like the same Doritos but with a cool new flashier bag. I swear, they are the worst at the yearly marketing machine. Or best, however you see it.

Don't get me wrong, they do innovate - but not at yearly pace like they advertise. Full disclaimer, I own two Sage rods, but they rarely get used.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a 6 wt One and sentimental Graphite III from the 80's.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have 5 sage rods, love them all and fish them frequently. Having said that they remind me of Taylor Made pumping out new models constantly.
I just wait till they go on close out. My favorites are my 290 gr bass rod, 7 wt salt and 6wt one.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

So in simple terms what is the difference between the Salt and Salt HD. What change has been made in the Konnetic technology in going to the "new' Konnetic HD technology?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> So in simple terms what is the difference between the Salt and Salt HD. What change has been made in the Konnetic technology in going to the "new' Konnetic HD technology?


But the new ones are HD! It must be better!

Like el9surf said, wait and pick these up at a Huge Discount.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Less likely to fracture.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

So Sage, what's it going to be next year "Sage Salt HD Turbo" at $995.

For me, I learned the hard way "it is not what rod your casting, but how you are throwing the rod you already have".


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

redjim said:


> So Sage, what's is it going to be next year "Sage Salt HD Turbo" at $995.
> 
> For me, I learned the hard way "it is not what rod your casting, but how you are throwing what rod you already have".


Certainly your casting ability or lack thereof is most important. But do not discount the rod. They make a difference.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If they have listed to their customers at all the new salt hd will have a different flex pattern. Not sure what the hd is, probably some new resin or fiber layup to minimize unwanted lateral flex.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Certainly your casting ability or lack thereof is most important. But do not discount the rod. They make a difference.


Form
Line
Rod
Reel

From most to least important.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

It's built with the Konnetic HD graphite like the X is hence the Salt HD. The difference is new resin technology from my understanding that allows for a lighter stronger blank that recovers quicker and has less lateral flex.

I've got to throw the 8 and 9wt and liked them a lot. I always thought the salt was kind of a dud, the higher line weights weren't bad but the 9wt on down I didn't care for. The load point is higher than the X and it recovers very quickly. No tip bounce or bumpy loops, when I got the chance to cast them we tried to put to much power into the cast to see if it would fall apart like the meridian I fish does but it wouldn't. They're stiff but still have a good amount of feel, overall they fit my casting stroke well and I'll probably pick one or two up but I won't be paying retail.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

tbnolefan said:


> Form
> Line
> Rod
> Reel
> ...


Disagree a bit with the middle two. IMO they are not separable. Some lines cast like magic on some rods and like crap on others. Its the combination of the two that makes it all work. But back to the rods.

I took a buddy out chasing reds. He was struggling to make the shots. Couldn't get the fly to the fish quick enough or accurate enough. So I tried his rod. I could make it work but it certainly wasn't ideal in fact I would say it was barely acceptable. He had the same exact line as I did. So I handed him my outfit and told him to use it on the next fish. Night and day difference. No instruction. No changes to his stroke. Just used a different outfit and it was the difference between success and failure.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sure it will be a nice rod fitted with some of the best components available. Plus they kept it under the asquith price. If you have a grand burning a hole in your pocket please report back on how it performs.

Even with the new hd tech or whatever the asquith has the rod doesn't account for human input or a bad line pairing. If you suck at casting the hd won't help you. My first fly rod is a $40 Scientific Anglers rod from the mid 90's purchased at kmart. I have it matched with a cheap sa fly line that fits perfectly and can still lay out a 70 ft cast with it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a review a guy from NZ did.

http://www.flytackle.co.nz/blog/fly-fishing-tackle/sage-salthd-rods-new-to-the-family.html


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

nativejax said:


> True to all premium Sage rods, the SALT HD comes with a custom rod bag, powder coated aluminum rod tube, and a lifetime warranty. *MSRP: $950*.


Still find it hard to believe that you can buy (2) of the best 130lb Bent Butt Trolling Rods with AFTCO roller guides and machined aluminum real seats & butts for less than one SAGE HD Super Duper Salt Flyrod. This shit is getting crazy.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Loomis set the 1k bar with the asquith so yeah it's crazy. I try and cut it off around $500 which can be done with year end models like the one, X3, salt proaxis.... At that point the rod is plenty good enough for me.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

It would be ver interesting to cast it side by side with the new Orvis Helios 3, hope someone at Icast manages to do just that and give us an unbiased comparison.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Here's a review a guy from NZ did.
> 
> http://www.flytackle.co.nz/blog/fly-fishing-tackle/sage-salthd-rods-new-to-the-family.html


Well, they do sell them there too.... so.....


----------



## dragless (Apr 14, 2017)

Net 30 said:


> Still find it hard to believe that you can buy (2) of the best 130lb Bent Butt Trolling Rods with AFTCO roller guides and machined aluminum real seats & butts for less than one SAGE HD Super Duper Salt Flyrod. This shit is getting crazy.


You nailed it- pure marketing bullshit.


----------



## Tarp0nTime (Apr 7, 2017)

Casted the Salt HD in 9wt last week. Casted it next to my 9wt meridian, both with 9wt SA amplitude grandslam. Didn't cast it on the water so i cant remark on how it performs under water load, it was mostly about seeing how it could hold a loop, shoot, swing weight, etc. It casted really well, tracked nicely and threw the whole line more easily than nearly anything else i've casted. One thing that was very noticeable was that in casting it felt significantly heavier than thr Meridian to me. Other than that it was great. More feel and much more tip flex than the outgoing model, close in action to an NRX in my opinion with MAYBE a little more feel. Didnt have as much feel as the Meridian and didnt seem quite as accurate but definitely had more power.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

It's funny ... why don't they just cut to the chase and make the best rod EVER? And pushing that top-end price envelope just a little higher ... inching toward the $1K mark. Reminds me of some old sci-fi movie, where they insert a billboard ad in the background showing a guy shaving with a ten blade razor - the cartridge about 1-1/2 inches long.


----------



## Tarp0nTime (Apr 7, 2017)

ShannonD said:


> It's funny ... why don't they just cut to the chase and make the best rod EVER? And pushing that top-end price envelope just a little higher ... inching toward the $1K mark. Reminds me of some old sci-fi movie, where they insert a billboard ad in the background showing a guy shaving with a ten blade razor - the cartridge about 1-1/2 inches long.


They already made the best rod ever... it's called an NRX.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> Less likely to fracture.


Less likely to fracture. Is that true, or are you just guessing? I'm not attempting to insult or argue with you. I'm simply curious because I just bought a Sage Salt - not the HD.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

Tarp0nTime said:


> They already made the best rod ever... it's called an NRX.


I have one of those. The NRX PRO 1 in a 9 weight. I just bought a Sage Salt in a 9wt. I'm interested to see how they compare.


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

Josh Stewart said:


> I have one of those. The NRX PRO 1 in a 9 weight. I just bought a Sage Salt in a 9wt. I'm interested to see how they compare.


Josh
Let us know what you think. Just got a salt hd 8 in the mail today. Threw it for 10 min along side my clutch theory 8. Think I still prefer the theory. The salt hd feels like a noodle in comparison.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

Hmm. Ok. I appreciate that. I've been fishing a G Loomis NRX Pro 1 9wt. It's a stiff rod if there ever was one. This sage salt should arrive in about a week. It's coming from California. I'll let you know what I think. I need to find a reel for it. I've got a Ross Evolution 4 on the NRX. I have a preference for Ross reels, but their drags, like most fly reels, are rather abysmal. Providing nothing more than three to four pounds. I know you can palm the spool. I would just like to see something with more drag. However, that's off topic. I'll let you know what I think about the rod.


----------

